# 8 String Guitars: Active to Passive conversion Megathread!



## teqnick

Alright guys. I think it's time for a thread to compile all sorts of 8 string ibanez active-passive conversion info here! Pics, schematics , and other info would be greatly appreciated. A lot of these threads have to be dug up! I'm still waiting on my PK and CS to come from Nick, but here's some info i've got so far:


-The tabs on the bkp's need to be trimmed 2-3 mm to fit the routes
- There are emg housings on guitarjonesusa.com for like 3 dollars
- fretsonthenet.com has all your pickup ring needs. Right now bucketbot and I are working on getting cavity frames rather than full pickup rings. They will fill the gap between the route and the body, and will require no additional drilling into the body, but rather long screws to go into the already existent EMG routes. 
- Petey G. kept the standard 3-way switch, and added a coil split mini toggle: one position standard, second position split one pickup, position splits both pickups. 
- Guitarwiz2k did the 5 way switch + phase inverter + coldsweat matched set in his!


Here are links to some of the threads that have the info from above. It would still be great to get more info and feedback + projects in progress!

*5 way switch + phase inverter+ BKP coldsweat set (Guitarwiz2k)* :
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ay-switch-and-mini-toggle-phase-reversal.html

*Coldsweats in RGA8 + pickup rings (Petey G.)*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...modded-rga8-and-meshuggah-content-inside.html

*Passive Covers to retain that stealthy look!*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ng-bkps-with-plastic-covers-for-a-2228-a.html

*Bucketbot's Painkillers in an RG2228*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/118168-rg2228-with-bkp-painkillers.html 

*GatesofCarnage's BKP adventure!*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...5-gatesofcarnages-bkp-intrepid-adventure.html

*8 String BKP options. There's a good list from Nolly in here!*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-and-general-tech/121350-8-string-bkps.html

*MF_Kittens Agile 830 with BKP Painkillers. (great example of the clarity of Painkillers on the Low F)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbnh...9A5535E1&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=10

*808's to Passives: Answered by MaxofMetal*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...122150-from-808s-to-bkps-pots-and-wiring.html

*Yevetz's RG2228 refinish + passives*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...s/extended-range-guitars/ext...t-started.html

*ShredCow's Schecter C8 with passives and rings*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/extended-range-guitars/ext...-passives.html

*LeftyGuitarJoe's half passive conversion*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/126461-schecter-damien-elite-8-half-passive-conversion.html

*Peteus's Agile 828 passive to active conversion*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/128498-agile-interceptor-828-active-to-passive-conversion.html#post2108343


That's all i've got for now. I know there's much i've overlooked, but it's late and i'm getting tired! Anything else that 8 string owners can add would be awesome!

**EDIT** Thanks for the contributions so far guys! And also thanks to Mesh for stickying this!


----------



## Daggorath

Definitely prefer the covers, but I have a thing about pickup rings - they're just fugly. Shame bkp don't do the covers on the 8s, hopefully one day they'll do it.


----------



## teqnick

I totally agree. I'm hoping that these custom order rings turn out pretty cool. They'll be the size of the EMG route. It'll just be covering the cavity between the body and the pickup.


----------



## teqnick

Added another link. It would be great if you guys could post up some sound clips! I know Nolly has a bunch floating around, but anything else would really contribute to the awesomeness that i'm trying to achieve with this thread.


----------



## technomancer

Cool idea, but why restrict it to Ibanez?


----------



## teqnick

Good point! If a mod can change the thread title to :" 8 String Guitars : Active to Passive Megathread" , I would greatly appreciate it. Until then, i'll continue to post helpful threads. Whether it be Agile, ESP, LTD, or Ibanez!


----------



## djpharoah

Title changed and stickied for further reference.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

Here it is then... I did do the, series, parallel, coil split, 5-way switch mod. I also replaced the mini toggle active eq switch with a phase reversal option for the bridge pickup. 

*Mr. PeteyG* kept the standard *3-way switch,* and added a *coil split mini toggle*: one position standard, second position split one pickup, position splits both pickups.

The pickups inside are Bare Knuckle - Cold Sweats (the matched set)

*5 way switch + phase inverter* + *BKP Cold Sweats*: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pic...-reversal.html

Great Thread started... and a sticky too!


----------



## mattofvengeance

This is very relevant to my interests. Good work!


----------



## teqnick

More links added! Any other contributions would help greatly!


----------



## yevetz

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/92868-2228-project-started.html


----------



## teqnick

Thanks yevetz! Added your link to the first post, along with a helpful post from MaxOfMetal regarding what would be needed for a proper conversion including 3 to 5-way switching!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I like the look of the rings. They are beefy. I cant wait to do it with my Schecter. EMG's just arent my thing. I need to have the crunchy bite of a Bareknuckle like in my 7 string.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

And a link: 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...9075-pics-of-a-schecter-c8-with-passives.html


----------



## teqnick

thanks for the link Joe! i'll add it right now


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

teqnick said:


> thanks for the link Joe! i'll add it right now




No problem. I couldnt let ALL the links be about Ibanez guitars haha. I had to get some Schecter action in there. In the coming months, if all goes as planned, my Schecter will be in this thread. I'm getting a Cold Sweat for the bridge and a Q-Tuner BL5 for the neck.

And for the record, I'm not a hater. I have 2 Ibanez guitars myself.


----------



## teqnick

Haha , no doubt man! I'd love to see more on other 8 stringers as well. That sounds like a sweet combo that's gonna go into your Schecter. I was contemplating with the Q-Tuner bl5 in the neck of my 2228, but decided for the double BKP thing


----------



## technomancer

Some pics of the BKPs in active housings that are going in my KxK Sii-8 eight string

The build thread is over here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/122052-kxk-sii-8-order-56k-meh.html


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...r-damien-elite-8-half-passive-conversion.html

My half passive conversion


----------



## Peteus

This seam like a good thread to ask. I have the FOTN conversion rings and i'm placing my BKP into my agile however I am confused as how to mount the pickup into the rings for the BKP don't have a screw tap in the base plate. (I'm used to placing in Dimarzio with screw taps in the base plate) You can't mount them like EMGs and have the height adjustment screws on top like in these conversions
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...9075-pics-of-a-schecter-c8-with-passives.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ext...nt-inside.html

So how have these guys managed to place the height adjustment screws on top of the ring. Have they bonded a nut to baseplate and can therefore adjust the pickup height with ease from the top of the guitar?


----------



## sherlok7

Daggorath said:


> Definitely prefer the covers, but I have a thing about pickup rings - they're just fugly. Shame bkp don't do the covers on the 8s, hopefully one day they'll do it.


 
Can you not simply mount the new pickup directly to the wood? (I'm sorry if this question is n00bish, but that's what I am when it comes to guitar customization.)


----------



## paintkilz

hes using pup rings. so the pup needs mounted to the pup ring, however im sure the BKP is setup for a direct mount setup which wouldnt need to be threaded as the foam/springs underneath teh pup are what dictate the pup height.


----------



## Peteus

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...active-to-passive-conversion.html#post2108343

Here my conversion!


----------



## teqnick

Thanks man! Looks great by the way.


----------



## teqnick

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1869044-post6.html


and another! Thanks Dendroaspis!


----------



## Damo707

do the seymour duncan AHB-1b 8 STRING blackouts fit into the Agile 828 passive cavity? Anyone done this?


----------



## Damo707

Damo707 said:


> do the seymour duncan AHB-1b 8 STRING blackouts fit into the Agile 828 passive cavity? Anyone done this?




A simple yes or no will do, i need to know before i drop some money on it..


----------



## Blackheim

Damo707 said:


> A simple yes or no will do, i need to know before i drop some money on it..


 
I think I've read that it fits... Use the search function, I've read that info here. I am sorry if I was not enough useful!


----------



## 5mjacbyr

Hey guys, check out my conversion thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-npd-agile-pendulum-82527-lace-alumitone.html

Sorry if everyone has already seen, just seemed appropriate.


----------



## Frogman

Bumping for the: EMG 808 To Passive Conversion "IR" Rings


Any pics of this? Saw it on the fretsonthenet.com site


----------



## mountainjam

Frogman said:


> Bumping for the: EMG 808 To Passive Conversion "IR" Rings
> 
> 
> Any pics of this? Saw it on the fretsonthenet.com site



Yep, just installed them.


----------



## F0rte

It's a guitar, not a flashlight.

- Misha Mansoor


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance

Howdy, sevenstringers,

This sticky is awesome. It's good to see other 8 string players doing their own conversions! I tried recently on my ltd fm-418 with a set of BKP aftermaths and I was actually pretty pleased with the results at first.

At first... Then, problems came up. First, I can't solder well to save my life. Watched a bunch of videos and the techniques just didn't get under my fingers. So, the output jack's outer tab solder point keeps coming undone. My repair attempts consistently prove useless. Then, a problem came up where my entire tone got "weak" as though there was less signal going into my rig. I haven't looked into what's caused the problem yet because I was able to buy an rg2228 (thanks, ozone junkie!) and decided that I would wait for more resources to put those aftermaths in my ibanez instead. Of course it wasn't until then that I actually read anything about it here.

That being said, I need some love from you guys. Once I get the pots, cover, and switch that I want, which I'm still debating, I want to find someone in the central New Jersey area who would be down to do the wiring stuff so I don't have a chance to make the same mistakes twice. Who wants to help me? There's a local store I've gone to for years only because I felt I had no other options. Don't make me go back!


----------



## fusion1

Which thread illustrates the pickup cavity frames the OP talked about in June 2010?


----------



## MannyMoonjava

Greetings from norway!  I've just got my Interceptor and cant complain about the EMG's, actually I love em! Very clean tone. I apologize for my sloppiness.
Here's a review of what they sound like:

EMG 808 with Distortion 


EMG 808 clean, only added some reverb


----------



## Explorer

I've been reading through these various topics, and I'm a little surprised that no one has really talked about how they're grounding the strings/bridge. 

Anyone care to share if there are any issues to watch out for when grounding a black Hipshot bridge?


----------



## yuureikun

I can't say I have done it myself, but I have had a tech ground to a hipshot bridge twice. Once for a Schecter Hellraiser C-8, and recently for my Carvin DC800. He said it is a pretty standard procedure and he has a long drill bit specifically for the job.


----------



## Explorer

Although I currently don't own a multimeter to test it, I've wondered if the strings ground when in contact with the black Hipshot bridge without grinding the black off in various places... especially when looking at the saddles, bridge plate, screws, etc. I'm thinking of dropping a pair of Alumitones into an Intrepid, and want to avoid issues.


----------



## MFB

In regards to the conversion that loktide did with his BKPs and using the EMG housing, does anyone know if you'd still have to trim excess of for doing the same with an 81-7 casing? I know the 808's use the 40 housing and the 7 is a 35 I believe, and he cut off 5mm, so that'd be the difference anyways; which would mean in theory the 7 string one is already the proper depth?


----------



## Bower1

Explorer said:


> I've been reading through these various topics, and I'm a little surprised that no one has really talked about how they're grounding the strings/bridge.
> 
> Anyone care to share if there are any issues to watch out for when grounding a black Hipshot bridge?



On the Ibanez RGA 7 and RGA 8 there is alread a bridge ground. I am converting my guitar right now. I am not sure how you will ground it on a hipshot. Probably will have to drill a small hole and run a piece of wire from there to a pot. I suggest doing this before you completely install the hipshot. I just know that some of the Ibanez's have them stock.


----------



## crg123

technomancer said:


> Some pics of the BKPs in active housings that are going in my KxK Sii-8 eight string
> 
> The build thread is over here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/122052-kxk-sii-8-order-56k-meh.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.jpg[/IMG]



Would this work for my Agile Septor Elite 827? It has Blackouts in it right now. I just wanna make sure I could easily swap in some BKP's with these pickup covers. Any one have some experience with this? Thanks

Would all the pots have to be switched to 500k/250k?


----------



## chromaticdeath

8 strings FTW


----------



## Decline Of Society

I did a conversion on my RGA8 last month. Put a Lundgren M8C in the bridge position. I basically had to bypass ALL of the stock electronics and buy a 500 ohm pot for the volume. I left the other stock pickup in the bridge and the switches in the guitar for aesthetic reasons. 

There is a dramatic change in sound. It feels like it's a bit lower output than the stock Ibanez pickups, but the tone of the notes on the entire range is crystal clear. You do however need to compensate with extra gain, because it's not the highest output pickup. But once you dial it in, it just roars. 

Also had to re-wire it because it was out of phase with itself.


----------



## jsl2h90

Just got my D-Activators put in my 2228. Best thing I ever did for my sound!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/205007-npd-rg2228-dimarzio-content.html


----------



## chromaticdeath

chromaticdeath said:


> 8 strings FTW




I have no idea why i posted this in this thread


----------



## mr_ormus777

Great info here, I have three questions if anyone can shed some light please.
1. Does anyone know if the EMG conversions would apply to Carvin DC800 A80s also? I mean in terms of hiding a passive in the A80 cover...

2. I want to try some Dimarzio Dactivators however I'm not sure about the neck pickup, I play a lot of jazz and need a nice Benson-esque type clean and also want to split the coils as well. Does anyone have a better suggestion for this type sound?

3. Dactivator in the bridge looks(in theory) like it will give me the Holdsworth/ Thordendal lead tone I like. Does anyone have experience with this type of situation?

I am contemplating a set of Lundgren M8s as well as they seem to offer what I need but haven't got any to try and apparently(on one of the threads here) the lower strings don't sound that great, although Fredrik doesn't seem to have a prob...

My guitars are Alder wings/ Maple neck thru and Alder wings/Walnut neck thru...

Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance...


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

mr_ormus777 said:


> Great info here, I have three questions if anyone can shed some light please.
> 1. Does anyone know if the EMG conversions would apply to Carvin DC800 A80s also? I mean in terms of hiding a passive in the A80 cover...
> 
> 2. I want to try some Dimarzio Dactivators however I'm not sure about the neck pickup, I play a lot of jazz and need a nice Benson-esque type clean and also want to split the coils as well. Does anyone have a better suggestion for this type sound?
> 
> 3. Dactivator in the bridge looks(in theory) like it will give me the Holdsworth/ Thordendal lead tone I like. Does anyone have experience with this type of situation?
> 
> I am contemplating a set of Lundgren M8s as well as they seem to offer what I need but haven't got any to try and apparently(on one of the threads here) the lower strings don't sound that great, although Fredrik doesn't seem to have a prob...
> 
> My guitars are Alder wings/ Maple neck thru and Alder wings/Walnut neck thru...
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance...




1. I believe the A80 routes are the same size as standard EMG808 routes. 
So the cover solution should be fine! 

2. Bareknuckle Aftermath/ Cold Sweat (Neck) combo gets my vote. 

Coming from a DC800 owner. The A80's sound pretty great with my Axe Fx II, I can work around it, they are hot and clear enough. But then again I'm too scared to put passives in this beauty.


----------



## tomkopyto

EMG 808s swapped to DiMarzio DActivator 8s.
Volume pot changed to DiMarzio 500k. Tone control taken out of circuit. 
Pickup conversion rings from FretsOnTheNet.com. 
Tuning Low Bb to High Ab.

Hear the guitar in action:Tom Kopyto "Black Inside"http://www.reverbnation.com/open_graph/song/14737769


----------



## thebunfather

I'm about to do the pickup cover conversion on an RG8. Installing a D-activator. I'm hoping it doesn't affect the tone at all, because I much prefer the covers over the conversion rings. 

Anyone notice any difference between with the cover and without?


----------



## thebunfather

FWIW I got the Dimarzios installed with the pickup covers from Mojo. The covers are a really tight fit. With a little persuasion, and some light sanding, I got them to fit. 

You can't even tell that the pickups were changed out, so there's really no point in posting ay pics. 

Just a warning, though: The Mojo covers and Dimarzios aren't a great fit. But it can be done.


----------



## straightshreddd

So, what's the steps and needed replacements, in a nutshell, for converting from active to passive on a DC800? Do I need new pots and other stuff, too? I've been playing a while but I'm pretty new to tinkering with the electrical components of guitars. 

I'm planning on replacing the pickups with a BKP Holy Diver 8 in the bridge and a Dimarzio PAF 8 in the neck and am getting a custom pick guard to compensate for all the extra space left by the A80's. Will I need to trim the tabs and route the cavities a bit? 

Thanks, dudes.


----------



## Ryan Duke

Just wanted to say I think it's great this thread exists since most 8's come with actives. I guess the companies assume anyone who plays an 8 string has the same preference in pick ups


----------



## hand amputation

Hey guys,

I am really wanting to put some 'active covers' on my Dimarzio D Activators that are currently installed on my RG8. I just can't hang with the gaps, plus I just think active pickup covers look slick as hell.

Can someone help me out? Is there a place I can buy them online? How would I install them, etc?






PM plz?


----------



## Ganjatron

ES-9 | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups

Just blew my mind. I was wondering why they didn't have something like this before


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Hey dudes 

Quick questions about conversions - I've read through the thread and just want to first say thanks for posting all this info, it's pretty awesome! So it seeeems like what I want is doable, but because I'm a big noob I might as well have been reading everything here in Mongolian because I can't make sense of it, when it comes to this stuff I'm one of those guys that needs things to be spelt out.... so, apologies and thanks in advance for taking the time!

*Guitar: 2011/12 RGA8* (stock pups for just about a year now, i'm over 'em...like really... over 'em)

Pups I want to try: *SD Nazgul and Sentient *combo (Dat Keith Merrow )

*My problem*: I got as far as realizing that these pups are passive, and that might (?) be an issue because my RGA8 has actives. (Woo! I'm learning! )

And i noticed on SD's website that they offer different mounts:

8 string - Nazgûl - Seymour Duncan 7/8 String 

-Are these mounts just for aesthetic/cosmetic purposes or do I have to pick a specific one because only one will fit into my RGA8?

-And what do I need to do to get these bad boys into my RGA8?? Do I just buy them and get them installed, or is there more to it than just that (I.e. it's not plug n' play)?? Do the different mounts available help at all?

EDIT - link for RGA8 specs, if it makes it any easier http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/RGA8


----------



## Discoqueen

Anyone know of anyone besides frets on the nets that does pu rings for 8's? I'm having trouble finding any at all.


----------



## thearistocat

straightshreddd said:


> So, what's the steps and needed replacements, in a nutshell, for converting from active to passive on a DC800? Do I need new pots and other stuff, too? I've been playing a while but I'm pretty new to tinkering with the electrical components of guitars.
> 
> I'm planning on replacing the pickups with a BKP Holy Diver 8 in the bridge and a Dimarzio PAF 8 in the neck and am getting a custom pick guard to compensate for all the extra space left by the A80's. Will I need to trim the tabs and route the cavities a bit?
> 
> Thanks, dudes.


You'll need a new jack, new pots, and maybe a new switch (idk about the switch though). A normal sized pot WILL NOT fit for the volume, and the holes are too small for the thread part of many pots. The ionizers I put in fit but the original screw holes made it a challenge. If you have any other questions you can message me.


----------



## FingerPickinGood

straightshreddd said:


> So, what's the steps and needed replacements, in a nutshell, for converting from active to passive on a DC800? Do I need new pots and other stuff, too? I've been playing a while but I'm pretty new to tinkering with the electrical components of guitars.



I went through this about a month or two ago on my DC800, switching to some D'Activator 8s. 

First, I did get new pots, and then tried wiring things. I'm totally new to this, and didn't get it right. So, I took it to a guy who does a lot of setups in the Bay Area. He kind of frowned on all the default electronics, actually, and claimed they were all pretty cheap. He swears by Switchcraft, and after having him finish the setup, I'm stoked with the results. I'm not sure if that means Carvin skimped on the electronics, but I wouldn't be shocked.

So as a run-down I used the DiMarzio 500k pots for tone and volume, and Switchcraft 3-way toggle and I think the plug comes from them.

Otherwise, I was able to get a good seat on the pickups, after using a 1/8" of foam I found at the local hardware store. The D'Activator 8s wire comes out the bottom of the pickup, which I could *not* get flat without the foam. If you can even get someone to make a pickup mount you might still want to do this instead of springs; the pickup height is pretty good with just a thin piece of foam. The pickups come with springs that would have made the pickup really really tall on the DC800.

For me, I'm really, really happy I made the switch though. I think it's a very even sound, and this is really my favorite guitar right now. I just wanted to "share my story" for posterity, because I found this thread hugely informative.


----------



## Ben.Last

FingerPickinGood said:


> He kind of frowned on all the default electronics, actually, and claimed they were all pretty cheap. He swears by Switchcraft, and after having him finish the setup, I'm stoked with the results. I'm not sure if that means Carvin skimped on the electronics, but I wouldn't be shocked.



This sounds more like brand loyalty than anything. Switchcraft is obviously great, but they're far from the only game in town. I'd be shocked to find out that Carvin uses sub-par electronics.


----------



## mrfrisky330

I just upgraded my brand new Washburn PXM18EB from active EMG 808's to passive Seymour Duncan pegasus/sentients. Luckily ~Washburn had pre drilled a hole for the bridge earthing wire (but never used it) the main issue was the depth of the pickup cavities.

On the Washburn the EMG's had TWO rubber feet instead of one and the new pickups only had one and it was too shallow, so I used pickup springs on the screws to give me more range 

Replaced all the electronics and the wiring loom (just to be sure) and fitted dual push pots for coil tapping. The process was easy it was Seymour Duncan's inaccurate wiring diagram that caused all the agro!

Now I just need to sell the brand new EMG 808s plus the pots/caps and wiring


----------



## Hertz32

Now the guitarjones are gone, is there anywhere I can get the EMG housings? Searched and cant find them any where! In the UK btw, but i'd probably pay import if I'm honest.


----------



## Haun

Does anyone know if the pickup covers on the stock RG8 passives will fit a set of D-activators? If they can even be dismantled like that.


----------



## Ben.Last

Haun said:


> Does anyone know if the pickup covers on the stock RG8 passives will fit a set of D-activators? If they can even be dismantled like that.



I doubt they could be dismantled without destroying them.


----------



## Haun

Ben.Last said:


> I doubt they could be dismantled without destroying them.



Crap. Well, does anyone then know where some EMG style covers can be found that would fit such a pair? I've been searching for quite some time now. Would be amazing if some were available in white.


----------



## mnemonic

Haun said:


> Crap. Well, does anyone then know where some EMG style covers can be found that would fit such a pair? I've been searching for quite some time now. Would be amazing if some were available in white.



Search Results

The 5 string pickup covers fit (I think, check the measurements). 

I got a few from the US, but be warned, shipping even within the US is extortionate, costing more than the actual pickup covers. IIRC shipping to Europe was stupid, and not worth it. If you know someone in the US, see if you can have them send you some.

Some modification will be required, the pickup rings are quite deep, so they need to be cut down to the thickness of a normal guitar pickup. A small hacksaw of some kind and a file and/or sandpaper to smooth the edges will work for this. 



Also I can confirm you can't re-use the pickup covers on the existing pickups, the pickup is epoxied into the cover, you would end up shredding it trying to get it out.


----------



## Backsnack

Coming into this thread sort of late, seems like all the links are broken after the XenForo upgrade. Bummer!

FWIW, figured I'd share this. Lace offers their X-Bars with traditional covers now:

http://www.lacemusic.com/Stealth_8_XRange.php






I emailed Lace about a Deathbar with a cover, and they said it can be special ordered directly from them. And the covers are apparently not removable. Once you get the pickup like that, you're stuck with it.

Considering this style for down the road after I get my new Agile fanned fret 8. Covered 'bars would maintain a bit more of stock look to the guitar since it already has EMG 909s. Can't decide what I want to do about that, but I have time to figure it out. Who knows, maybe I'll actually like the 909s?


----------



## EverDream

@Backsnack If you are going to be getting a guitar that comes with pickups you have never played on before, I would recommend (and always in such a scenario) holding off on buying any replacement pickups until after you've received the guitar and try it out with the pickups that come on it (unless you have some really good reason not to).


----------



## Backsnack

EverDream said:


> @Backsnack If you are going to be getting a guitar that comes with pickups you have never played on before, I would recommend (and always in such a scenario) holding off on buying any replacement pickups until after you've received the guitar and try it out with the pickups that come on it (unless you have some really good reason not to).


Yeah I'm going to give the 909s a good shake before upgrading them. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## EverDream

Backsnack said:


> Yeah I'm going to give the 909s a good shake before upgrading them. Thanks for the advice.



No problem!


----------



## atom\anon

I just put BKPs in my RG8 and needed something to cover the gap, so I drew up a pair of pickup rings in CAD and 3D printed them - 22 minutes and about 70 cents of material. The mounting holes are sized for #3 screws, but for now I left the pickups direct-mounted and slapped the rings on the body with double-sided tape.

It's not an absolute perfect fit but not bad at all - I might spend some time on the model making it really snug and pretty. If anyone wants the CAD file, just shoot me a PM. I'd also be happy to print and ship these to anyone for just the cost of shipping.


----------



## BetterOffShred

I've been enjoying my RG852 for a few months, but I've been planning on getting a X-bar and deathbar combo for it and I had a few questions if anyone has experience.. first do they fit in Ibanez pickup routes? It looks like it and there's a few videos of guitars with them in.. second, does anyone have any "holy balls don't do it!" Advice or otherwise? Everything I have read indicates they are really fantastic for just about everything. I don't play djent much but I do like to have that kind of clarity when necessary, and good clean tone is a must. Anyway thanks for reading


----------



## lewis

BetterOffShred said:


> I've been enjoying my RG852 for a few months, but I've been planning on getting a X-bar and deathbar combo for it and I had a few questions if anyone has experience.. first do they fit in Ibanez pickup routes? It looks like it and there's a few videos of guitars with them in.. second, does anyone have any "holy balls don't do it!" Advice or otherwise? Everything I have read indicates they are really fantastic for just about everything. I don't play djent much but I do like to have that kind of clarity when necessary, and good clean tone is a must. Anyway thanks for reading


clean tone is where they shine tbh. 100% do coil tapping with them. I would actually advise x2 x bars rather than deathbar bridge. Its awful tbh. too compressed


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BetterOffShred said:


> I've been enjoying my RG852 for a few months, but I've been planning on getting a X-bar and deathbar combo for it and I had a few questions if anyone has experience.. first do they fit in Ibanez pickup routes? It looks like it and there's a few videos of guitars with them in.. second, does anyone have any "holy balls don't do it!" Advice or otherwise? Everything I have read indicates they are really fantastic for just about everything. I don't play djent much but I do like to have that kind of clarity when necessary, and good clean tone is a must. Anyway thanks for reading


No idea if they fit in your guitar. x-bars are very versatile ime, though a little bit too rounded on the low end for that super stiff meshuggah vibe (at least that's how it was through my strandberg I had em in). Still more than capable of playing pretty much whatever you throw at em. 
Some clips I made with the x-bars:
https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sandervaal/sets/strandberg-os8le-lace-x-bars-demo
The only pickups I've tried with relatively comparable clarity are the elysian modern winds.


----------



## BetterOffShred

lewis said:


> clean tone is where they shine tbh. 100% do coil tapping with them. I would actually advise x2 x bars rather than deathbar bridge. Its awful tbh. too compressed


Ok. I had actually heard that too, but I saw that some people liked the deathbar. I've been playing Dimarzios for years and they always sound good to me, the Dimarzios in the 852 aren't particularly amazing though. Thanks for weighing in 


KnightBrolaire said:


> No idea if they fit in your guitar. x-bars are very versatile ime, though a little bit too rounded on the low end for that super stiff meshuggah vibe (at least that's how it was through my strandberg I had em in). Still more than capable of playing pretty much whatever you throw at em.
> Some clips I made with the x-bars:
> https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sandervaal/sets/strandberg-os8le-lace-x-bars-demo
> The only pickups I've tried with relatively comparable clarity are the elysian modern winds.


Thanks so much dawg! I appreciate your input and I'm definitely going to order some up. Honestly I play fuzz, clean or OD more than metal now, and usually I use my Universe for metal now anyway. I'd really like a pickup that sounds best "clean"


----------



## cardinal

Not sure if anyone’s mentioned this elsewhere in the thread, but:

I just replaced some soapbar Blackouts with some BKP in the active housing. I had to use a clamp to squeeze/crush the BKP cover to make it as tight as possible along the sides of the pickups’ baseplates. Otherwise, they were too wide for the pickup routes. And even now it’s an extremely tight fit.


----------



## Acaciastrain360

Is there any talk in here of swapping out active for passive in agile 8 strings??
Would love some Lundgren to replace my blackouts


----------



## Acaciastrain360

I’ve noticed Lundgren do the M8C soapbar version, direct 808 replacement... I suppose that’s the same size as Blackout soapy??


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Acaciastrain360 said:


> I’ve noticed Lundgren do the M8C soapbar version, direct 808 replacement... I suppose that’s the same size as Blackout soapy??



Yes.


----------



## Djentlover666

cardinal said:


> Not sure if anyone’s mentioned this elsewhere in the thread, but:
> 
> I just replaced some soapbar Blackouts with some BKP in the active housing. I had to use a clamp to squeeze/crush the BKP cover to make it as tight as possible along the sides of the pickups’ baseplates. Otherwise, they were too wide for the pickup routes. And even now it’s an extremely tight fit.


I would like this answered as well. I'm talking to bareknuckle about getting some pickups made to replace my blackouts. I'm waiting on an answer. They needed pics of my guitar, and the dimensions of the blackouts.


----------



## cardinal

Djentlover666 said:


> I would like this answered as well. I'm talking to bareknuckle about getting some pickups made to replace my blackouts. I'm waiting on an answer. They needed pics of my guitar, and the dimensions of the blackouts.



I've since had EMGs and Fishman Moderns in the guitar, and they all fit easily. It was only the Bareknuckle soap-bar covered set that was very very tight. I'm not sure it matters, but this is a Custom-Built Schecter guitar from several years back, so it's possible that they routed the cavities very tight to the Blackouts because they thought it would look better to completely minimize any gap around the pickup (and they would be correct), but perhaps productions guitars would leave more wiggle room and allow the BKP soap-bars to fit better. I don't know.


----------

